# Deval Hires $72,000/yr aide at State House for his wife



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Patrick hires $72G aide at State House for his wife
*By *Casey Ross*
Boston Herald Reporter
Saturday, February 17, 2007 - Updated: 10:45 AM EST

*G*ov. *Deval Patrick* has hired a $72,000-a-year chief of staff - for his wife. 
From a State House suite, Amy Gorin of Wellesley, who co-chaired the governor's fund-raising committee along with her husband, Norm, will coordinate Diane Patrick's schedule. 
A spokesman for Patrick said the staff person is necessary because his wife has a full-time job as a practicing attorney. She is a partner at the downtown Boston law firm Ropes & Gray. 
"In prior administrations, support for first ladies was at times spread among various executive office staff," spokesman Kyle Sullivan said in a statement. "Having one staffer who is the point of contact for all of Mrs. Patrick's official duties creates a more streamlined and efficient process." 
The last governor to have a full-time staff person for his wife was Michael Dukakis. Since then, governors have used other office staff to plan events, schedule appearances and speaking engagements and handle media interviews involving their spouses. 
The governor's wife has indicated she will be a voice in favor of early childhood education and against domestic violence.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24937&page=2


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Every day I wake up and I hate *Devalue* just a little bit more than I did on the previous day.

I'll be so glad when this piece of shit gets voted out of office.


----------

